# Lost Lenny yesterday



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

She was 13. Happened pretty fast. Acting sick on Friday night and she passed on Saturday. Pretty sure it was a fast cancer. She had been losing weight and the vet couldn't figure it out. Her bloodwork looked good and we were going to take her on Monday for X-rays. 
Wow, it was/is so hard. They say you get the dog you need not the dog you want. So true. Lenny taught me so much about being a better dog owner. So much about patience. She was so devoted. I use to wake up in the middle of the night and she would be sitting by my bed just staring at me. It was sweet/creepy. I would like to think she was looking over me, but more than likely she was thinking, "get up and let's do something."
We love you Lenny...


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss...Run Free Lenny :halogsd:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of your beauty. You can just see the mischief in photo. 

Jelpy


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP, sweet Lenny.


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

My thoughts are with you.
Lenny was a great looking girl.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

"They say you get the dog you need not the dog you want."....true..true.

I'm glad you had Lenny 13 years...that's a nice run but it's a lot to miss as well..I appreciate/respect the hardship you are dealing with...

Sounds like Lenny had a real friend..as did you.


Sorry for the loss,


SuperG


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a pretty girl, and im so sorry for your loss


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

How precious the memories..how beautiful the time. Lenny looked like he had a great life! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures.....Lenny looks like such a Sweetie....So sorry you have lost her...take care.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

RIP sweet Lenny . . .


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

try to dwell on the happy memories.

I'm sorry for your pain.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

She had a good life with you. I'm sorry it wasn't longer.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Lenny, you look like you enjoyed life to the fullest


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry. The pictures of Lenny are beautiful. I hope all your wonderful memories bring comfort and peace.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. It hurts. There is really nothing else to say and it bears repeating - It Hurts!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you everyone. Hardest time is when I feed Mazzy, our other dog, and Lenny isn't beside her. This is a pic of them just a few hours before she left us. They almost never lay down together.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Oh gosh that picture made me cry. We lost our Buzz on the same day and Ranger (our younger dog) is having a tough time. Saturday he was okay. Seemed to kind of enjoy being the "only" dog. Then Saturday night he seemed confused and by Sunday morning he was downright depressed. And I know what you mean about the feeding. I had always fed Buzz first so when I put down Rangers food he just sat there bewildered for a few seconds. I really feel sorry for him.

How is Mazzy doing now?


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Buzz. Was it sudden or expected?

Mazzy seems to be doing fine. She's the most laid back, whatever dog I've ever met. We are really trying to treat her the same as we always have and not project our sadness on Mazzy. Hard to do though.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Buzz was slowly declining. He was 13 years old. It had just gotten to the point that it was time. We originally thought that Ranger was doing just fine. We kind of chortled about how he did not seem to miss the buddy that he had had since he was 7 weeks old. Then it just seemed to hit him. He just looked so sad and seemed to be looking for every hint as to where Buzz was. Sniffing his collar, taking a second look at his bowls that were on the counter to go downstairs, staring down the driveway (when he never looked down there before) when he was out in the yard. He does seem better today but still a little out of sorts. I am sure he will be fine but it all has to be confusing to him.

I am doing a lot better today myself. Now I don't tear up everytime I think of Buzz. How about you? Are you okay?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It never is easy to say good bye and when it is sudden it is even worse. Take care and remember the good times. In the pictures you can see she was very happy with you. She will wait at the Rainbow Bridge for you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Lenny sounds like our Daisy. she would watch me and my husband sleep. Run Free Lenny Run free.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Rangers_mom said:


> I am doing a lot better today myself. Now I don't tear up everytime I think of Buzz. How about you? Are you okay?


I'm doing pretty well. I was a mess on Saturday. Looking at old pictures helps. I'm trying to get the image of her last moments out of my head. I've never seen the moment when life leave someone before and I wasn't ready for it. Not sure you can be.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Lenny said:


> I'm doing pretty well. I was a mess on Saturday. Looking at old pictures helps. I'm trying to get the image of her last moments out of my head. I've never seen the moment when life leave someone before and I wasn't ready for it.  Not sure you can be.


I was with my mom when she passed away and watching Buzz pass brought back those memories. I know that I was surprised by how death looked in both cases.
But I am getting too out there now...


----------



## Azureblue (Apr 3, 2011)

I lost Azure to bloat Oct 31. I thought I did everything right to prevent it but I guess not. She lived a week after the surgery and died in the middle of the night of cardiac arrest. I was not ready nor ever will be to touch a cold dog or carry her body to the car. Everyday I heal just a little bit more. I am sorry for anyone's loss of a pet, its beyond heart breaking


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry! It doesn't get easier, no matter how many times you go through it.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lenny. It is a really awful coincidence, but I lost my 13 year old female, Heidi, on Friday. She looked very much like your Lenny. It is so very hard, isn't it? I am thinking of you.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. They are never with us for long enough.
Sheilah


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She had the most beautiful eyes - you can see that devotion. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

13 years sure does fly...


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your irreplaceable Lenny. She was a beautiful girl, and probably more beautiful on the inside. Thoughts are with you during this hard time


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lenny. She was a pretty girl and cute puppy. I'm glad you had each other so many years, they do go by too fast. Rest in peace Lenny. Peace to you.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier. /hugs


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

My heart breaks for you. Lenny was a spectacular dog and you will never forget. In time, the pain will become manageable... But will never go away.


----------

